# Which obsolete car brand would you chose for rideshare?



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

USDM only and non-exotic models only.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You left out
OLDSMOBILE !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I dont remember anything about these cars&#129335;‍♀


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You left out
> OLDSMOBILE !


Dang, I also forgot mercury. Put in 'other'


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Saab... the 93 would have been perfect for rideshare


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> Dang, I also forgot mercury. Put in 'other'


Yes . Mercury !


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

The Scion xB would have been a cool little rideshare car. But I don't know about its reliability. I think Toyota took over the Scion brand.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes . Mercury !
> View attachment 408124


I love the Merc sled but it's not 4 door


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Had a friend get into an accident with his AMC Eagle. He got a dent. Other car was written off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> I love the Merc sled but it's not 4 door


Not a 4 door either . . . but . . .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Man, Id dominate in this thing in the summertime


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'll do the HUMMER 🤣


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

http://tenwheel.com/imgs/a/b/c/m/s/1988_yugo_gv_base_hatchback_3___door_1___1l_4_lgw.jpg


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I didn't know Daewoo went bust. Turns out they've been gone for over 20 years. Who knew?

I'm thinking about buying a Saturn Astra for RS. Nobody knows what it is so they're cheap to buy, and they're pretty good cars.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

NO! ONLY i go, you go, we ALL going in our (beep beep) Yugos!

That and Kobe didn't die.

Its all predictive programming NONSENSE


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Voted for Saturn, simply because I do drive a Saturn for rideshare - a 2008 Outlook to be precise. But, if car age wasn't a factor, and we were still on the "obsolete brand" thing, driving around in this would be cool. XL ready....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Saturn, absolutely! We owned two SL's at one point. Both five speed manual transmission. Both got around 40 miles per gallon. They were very cheap to fix until they had so many engine leaks that it became uneconomical.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I didn't know Daewoo went bust. Turns out they've been gone for over 20 years. Who knew?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a Saturn Astra for RS. Nobody knows what it is so they're cheap to buy, and they're pretty good cars.


I didn't know they ever sold Daewoos here in the US. My first ever car in England was a Daewoo. So that would be a bit nostalgic for me.
[automerge]1580308698[/automerge


mch said:


> Man, Id dominate in this thing in the summertime
> 
> View attachment 408128


Might make it a little hard to follow your rule of keeping pax out till you verify them &#129300;.[/automerge]


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I didn't know they ever sold Daewoos here in the US. My first ever car in England was a Daewoo. So that would be a bit nostalgic for me.


G.M. sold Daewoo. They never did well.
Like Isuzu.
Suzuki did better disguised as a Geo Metro


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Man, Id dominate in this thing in the summertime
> 
> View attachment 408128


Might make it a little hard to follow your rule of keeping pax out till you verify them &#129300;.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Saturn, absolutely! We owned two SL's at one point. Both five speed manual transmission. Both got around 40 miles per gallon. They were very cheap to fix until they had so many engine leaks that it became uneconomical.


The SLs were great cars. Simple, honest, and reliable. A dream to do DIY mechanical work on as well. I could do a tune up on my SL2 (plugs, wires, air filter) in under 15 minutes.

Keep 'em topped off with oil, and they'll go forever.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Might make it a little hard to follow your rule of keeping pax out till you verify them &#129300;.


Id be willing to make that sacrifice. I could also wear a helmet in case a rejected pax throws another beer bottle at me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I didn't know they ever sold Daewoos here in the US. My first ever car in England was a Daewoo. So that would be a bit nostalgic for me.


It was really brief. They sold the Lanos (compact) and Leganza (mid-size) years back. I think that was it, but I forget if there were other models. I saw a 2000ish Daewoo Lanos still on the road a couple of months ago.

If you want a modern Daewoo, you can get a Chevrolet Spark which is also marketed as a Daewoo Matiz outside the US.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont remember anything about these cars&#129335;‍♀
> View attachment 408114


Millenials .


waldowainthrop said:


> It was really brief. They sold the Lanos (compact) and Leganza (mid-size) years back. I think that was it, but I forget if there were other models. I saw a 2000ish Daewoo Lanos still on the road a couple of months ago.
> 
> If you want a modern Daewoo, you can get a Chevrolet Spark which is also marketed as a Daewoo Matiz outside the US.


I've noticed a few cars in Europe that are the same as US models but branded under different names.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Millenials .
> 
> I've noticed a few cars in Europe that are the same as US models but branded under different names.


Also, the Chevrolet Cruze (which I drove as a rental car in Iceland on vacation _and_ briefly for Uber) was marketed first as a Daewoo Lacetti (no, not @Lissetti) in South Korea.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Cruze


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Pontiac Grand Ville "Boat".

12mpg but it would qualify for XL because it could fit at least 4 full size adults in the back and 3 on the bench seat in the front :biggrin:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Millenials .


Aren't you only 4 years older then me &#128523;. What a grown up &#129336;‍♂

It's more that I never notice or care about cars until I have to buy one &#128514;. Then I notice cars I never knew existed &#129335;‍♀


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

My Ubermobile


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Edsel.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Aren't you only 4 years older then me &#128523;. What a grown up &#129336;‍♂
> 
> It's more that I never notice or care about cars until I have to buy one &#128514;. Then I notice cars I never knew existed &#129335;‍♀


Yes, but I was born just before the millennial cut off point (which apparently was 1981). So none of the grumblings on these forums about millenials apply to me :biggrin:.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> So none of the grumblings on these forums about millenials apply to me :biggrin:.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saturn Outlook


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I saw a 2000ish Daewoo Lanos still on the road a couple of months ago.


Friend of mine bought a brand new Lanos w/5-speed manual for his wife back in 1999. Not sure why, but they still have it. LOL! Cosmetically it hasn't aged too well and he has replaced most of the accessories on it (AC, alternators, starters etc.) but never had any mechanical issues.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> http://tenwheel.com/imgs/a/b/c/m/s/1988_yugo_gv_base_hatchback_3___door_1___1l_4_lgw.jpg
> 
> View attachment 408133


I'm from a country that made those. There are still a lot of them on a road. They're fairly unreliable, but a lot of people use them because they're very cheap to buy and maintain. For example, you can replace the entire brakes for under $10. Brand new engine is under $200. Sure, it will last you maybe 60,000 miles only, but then you can get another one for $200 and it will last you another 60,000 miles. Surprisingly, body is not prone to rust. They used to make them until 2008.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I didn't know Daewoo went bust. Turns out they've been gone for over 20 years. Who knew?


Daewoo Motors has been gone from the US for nearly a couple of decades (not quite) but existed as a GM subsidiary brand internationally for many years after that. I think the big Korean chaebol died that long ago, though. Kind of like how Nokia brand phones still exist even though the company is long dead.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I didn't know Daewoo went bust. Turns out they've been gone for over 20 years. Who knew?


They got bought out by GM and are known as GM Korea these days. They developed many of GM's current smaller cars (Spark, Sonic/Aveo, etc.).


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Never buy a Saab! Those things are endless money pits as they age


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

BadYota said:


> Never buy a Saab! Those things are endless money pits as they age


Kinda like every GM vehicle, Saab is no different (although they were usually based on Opels, not so much GM's American lineup).


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Never buy a Saab! Those things are endless money pits as they age


A lot of defunct brands are now money pits, according to a repair database I read. Even the old American brands. Recent Saabs are basically quirky luxury Euro GMs anyway.

If I had to sit in any of these old cars for 30+ hours a week, it would be an old Saab by default simply because they are nicer to spend time in. Arguably, none of these old cars (bar Saturn probably) are good picks for rideshare. I really like the 93 and 95 wagons.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Kind of like how Nokia brand phones still exist even though the company is long dead.


Really??? Guess I just need to be quiet since they're depositing money to my bank account every two weeks... :whistling:

Just that the Nokia doesn't manufacture phones anymore doesn't mean the company is dead. It's still very much alive and kicking. www.nokia.com


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Really??? Guess I just need to be quiet since they're depositing money to my bank account every two weeks... :whistling:
> 
> Just that the Nokia doesn't manufacture phones anymore doesn't mean the company is dead. It's still very much alive and kicking. www.nokia.com


From that website:



> Nokia.com/phones website is operated by HMD Global Oy, the exclusive licensee of the Nokia brand for phones and tablets.


From Wikipedia on HMD:



> Nokia has no investment in HMD, but remains a partner, setting mandatory requirements and providing patents and technologies, in return for royalty payments.


I know you probably know all about this, but a lot of people don't realize that the Nokia phones on sale today don't have any direct connection with the Nokia company that used to design and make them. The Nokia phones today might as well be called Volvo phones.

Volvo Cars are a bit like this today. The car brand has had nothing to do with Volvo (the original company) since Ford and then Geely bought the car business. There has always been brand continuity without connection to the bigger parent company with the same name.

Nokia as a brand was torn apart by Microsoft years ago. While there is continuity with people being employed by the same entities, and some phones existing with the licensed Nokia brand name, it's not the same Nokia company that people remember from decades past. What remains of the Nokia company isn't a phone company anymore, which is what the brand meant to most people. I know Nokia continues as a pretty big telecommunications company, but that's invisible to most people who primarily know the Nokia phone brand.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's well established that the best car for rideshare would be the AMC Pacer


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Back in the previous century, I owned an Olds Dustbuster. Captain's chairs, lot's of plug ins, even an air compressor for a low tire or inflatables. Awesome ride.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> From that website:
> 
> From Wikipedia on HMD:
> 
> ...


Yup. I know all that. Hear the "Oh, they're still around???" thing quite often. Been with the company for well over 20 years. But even during the heyday of the phones, the company was doing heck of a lot more than just the phones.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't beat the later years of the Scion xB. More room? The Scion iM.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> The Scion xB would have been a cool little rideshare car. But I don't know about its reliability. I think Toyota took over the Scion brand.


Scions were Toyotas. Toyota started it as entry level cars for young people. I know because I entered college right as it came out, they were marketing to people like me -o:

I'm surprised by the love for Saturn in this thread, they don't seem that popular these days. My Dad owns 1 and has had less problems with it than my car. Its got 180k on it and just keeps going. He hasn't really fixed anything on it in years. Just brake pads, tires and oil.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I'm surprised by the love for Saturn in this thread, they don't seem that popular these days.


Saturn went away partly because there were way too many GM brands, not because they were a complete failure as a brand. It's hard to justify Saturn when Saturn cannibalized Chevrolet sales.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Scions were Toyotas. Toyota started it as entry level cars for young people.


They also were intended as Toyota's answer to Saturn. They were a "fixed price" brand with no negotiating. Except, of course, on your trade-in...

I'm voting for Delorean. Did you know that someone's revived that brand?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ttown Driver said:


> Back in the previous century, I owned an Olds Dustbuster. Captain's chairs, lot's of plug ins, even an air compressor for a low tire or inflatables. Awesome ride.
> View attachment 408748


This product came out when I was still working for GM. I worked on this platform. Internally this was referred to as the APV or "All Plastic Vehicle". It was a great concept. A metal "space frame" that you mounted plastic panels on. Didn't rust, hard to dent, and could do easy and cheap redesigns because you were just mounting panels on an existing space frame. (The Fiero was the same concept).

Unfortunately, this picture shows two major flaws in it's design. 

It was introduced just as Chrysler and others were introducing "dual" sliding doors. The dual sliding doors became a must have for "soccer moms" and others in the mini van market. As you see this product only had one on the passenger side.
The elongated nose and windshield left many "soccer moms" not liking the obstructed forward view.
Great product and I think GM gave up on the Plastic Panel and Space Frame design too quickly.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Seamus said:


> This product came out when I was still working for GM. I worked on this platform. Internally this was referred to as the APV or "All Plastic Vehicle". It was a great concept. A metal "space frame" that you mounted plastic panels on. Didn't rust, hard to dent, and could do easy and cheap redesigns because you were just mounting panels on an existing space frame. (The Fiero was the same concept).
> 
> Unfortunately, this picture shows two major flaws in it's design.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right about the plastic. It got scratched but no dents at all.
The funny thing about the nose is they may have thought that from 20 feet away. When I drove it, because of the angle, the dash was looong but you didn't see the hood at all. And I really preferred the Dustbuster design to the "upgrade" that made it look like everything else.

No rear pax door was an issue sometimes, but would be great for pax to prevent them from getting in/out on the street side.

First time I rode in one, a friend had just gotten it. Two couples on a road trip to New Orleans. It was like sitting in an apartment rolling down the interstate at 80 mph. No noise, no road feel.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> http://tenwheel.com/imgs/a/b/c/m/s/1988_yugo_gv_base_hatchback_3___door_1___1l_4_lgw.jpg
> 
> View attachment 408133


Yugo nowhere in a Yugo


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Yes, but I was born just before the millennial cut off point (which apparently was 1981). So none of the grumblings on these forums about millenials apply to me :biggrin:.


1980 you filthy millennial


----------



## mattocks (Feb 5, 2020)

Delorian. Always on time.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'll do the HUMMER &#129315;


I heard on the news they may bring it back.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ttown Driver said:


> You are absolutely right about the plastic. It got scratched but no dents at all.
> The funny thing about the nose is they may have thought that from 20 feet away. When I drove it, because of the angle, the dash was looong but you didn't see the hood at all. And I really preferred the Dustbuster design to the "upgrade" that made it look like everything else.
> 
> No rear pax door was an issue sometimes, but would be great for pax to prevent them from getting in/out on the street side.
> ...


When it was still a prototype before it went into production I drove one from NY down to Virginia. At the time it was a radical unique shape that no one had seen yet. At the Delaware Memorial Bridge Toll Booths some guy next to me was so intensly checking it out he rear ended the car in front of him!:roflmao:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mattocks said:


> Delorian. Always on time.


https://www.delorean.com/


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> The Scion xB would have been a cool little rideshare car. But I don't know about its reliability. I think Toyota took over the Scion brand.


You do know Scion is a wholly owned subsidiary of toyota and always has been right? The xb is actually very reliable I know a guy at my day job who has had 2 the first one was a 1st gen he had 168k on that was totaled after superstorm sandy and he bought a 2nd gen used I think certified hes got over 100k on it and other that brakes tires and oil changes it's always there unless he rode his harley to work


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> https://www.delorean.com/


They are planning to bring them back.
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/new-delorean-dmc-12-price-features-production/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Who says you CAN'T uber in a car from any of those brands?

2009 Saturn Vue would be eligble for uberX in Orlando.

2009 Pontiac Torrent

Saab 9-3 2011


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ddelro219 said:


> USDM only and non-exotic models only.


Oh darn... so I can't nominate a 1958 DKW Monza, an odd looking car that for unknown reasons has bewitched me?










Even its radiator orientation is weird


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

How about a VW Thing?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Delorean -

1. Only 1 pax, no pool possible.
2. No room for groceries or “service animals”
3. I could go back in time when Uber paid drivers a respectable rate and surge multipliers.
4. Roads? Where we’re going we don’t need roads.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> 2. No room for groceries or "service animals"


There is room for emotional support peacocks & such!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Pontiac Grand Ville "Boat".
> 
> 12mpg but it would qualify for XL because it could fit at least 4 full size adults in the back and 3 on the bench seat in the front :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 408656


I HAD A 72 CATALINA.
400 2 BBL.
LOOKED NEARLY IDENTICAL.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont remember anything about these cars&#129335;‍♀
> View attachment 408114


MS. Kang, you make me feel old&#128128;&#128064;


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Ford.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> MS. Kang, you make me feel old&#128128;&#128064;


Don't feel bad. The reason i don't remember anything is

I Don't Care.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> Delorean -
> 
> 1. Only 1 pax, no pool possible.


Yeah, but if you can time travel, you can take them all one at a time. And they all arrive at the same time.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I didn't know they ever sold Daewoos here in the US. My first ever car in England was a Daewoo. So that would be a bit nostalgic for me.
> [automerge]1580308698[/automerge
> 
> 
> ...


Serviced by Superdrive. Remember them well


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I didn't know they ever sold Daewoos here in the US.


In 1999, I rented a Daewoo Lanos at LAX airport.

For some interesting reading, go look up Daewoo's ownership.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Daihatsu cuore


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

When this baby hits 88......


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

1976 Grand Marquis...I would do rideshare again just for fun and would not worry about an accident lol


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

2005 Pontiac GTO looked sweet. Probably was a money pit though.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Scion is the most reliable obsolete car brand by far. I'm amazed it isn't the voting options.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Scion is the most reliable obsolete car brand by far. I'm amazed it isn't the voting options.


I'm sure it is. But I think there's a perception that it's really just a Toyota.

Very similar to Saturn being a part of GM.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Scion is the most reliable obsolete car brand by far. I'm amazed it isn't the voting options.


Not really. Scion was usually rated well below average in reliability. Mercury, for an example, was rated much higher


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Just for fun, I'd have to fire up my old Cadillac Cimarron and Renault Alliance


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Just for fun, I'd have to fire up my old Cadillac Cimarron and Renault Alliance :biggrin:


If I had the room, I'd actually like to get me a nice Cimarron (among many other sort of obscure cars). Finding one isn't easy, though... Almost bought one a couple of years ago, but haven't seen another one since.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ddelro219 said:


> USDM only and non-exotic models only.


1967 Lincoln Connie 4 door Convertible
The Ultimate Tanning Machine
Uber Premium Category


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Syn said:


> Not really. Scion was usually rated well below average in reliability. Mercury, for an example, was rated much higher


Hahaha! Yeah, right.

You just go ahead and get that Mercury. I'll take a Toyota any time for reliability.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, right.
> 
> You just go ahead and get that Mercury. I'll take a Toyota any time for reliability.


Check JD Powers, Consumer Reports & any other reliability study if you don't believe me. You'll find Scion below average on all of them.

Scion was not a Toyota. Scion was what's left over after you take Toyota and strip everything that's good about it so that broke college students could afford it.

By the way, I own two real Toyotas ...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Scions were definitely as much Toyotas as anything else sold in the US under that brand.

Do these "Toyotas" look familiar?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Auris
(sold here as the Scion iM and Toyota Corolla in the current generation)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_bB
(sold here as the Scion xB)

Maybe some of the Toyotas sold as Scions in the US didn't live up to the brand reputation but not everything can be a hit. The Lexus HS (Toyota Avensis, Scion tC) had a really poor reputation by Lexus or Toyota standards but it was still a Lexus/Toyota. A brand is only as good as the models that are sold under it.

Maybe Scions consistently underperformed other Toyotas in JD Power, for whatever that is worth. Not everything Toyota makes is a 4Runner or Camry.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Syn said:


> Check JD Powers, Consumer Reports & any other reliability study if you don't believe me.


JD Powers doesn't measure reliability and never has.

Consumer Reports has (unfortunately) stopped measuring reliability a few years ago.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> JD Powers doesn't measure reliability and never has.
> 
> Consumer Reports has (unfortunately) stopped measuring reliability a few years ago.


It shouldn't matter, since Scion has been out of production since from few years ago too.



waldowainthrop said:


> Scions were definitely as much Toyotas as anything else sold in the US under that brand.
> 
> Do these "Toyotas" look familiar?
> 
> ...


They might look alike, but they're nothing alike. Even iM was a cheaped out version of Auris. I know this for a fact since I spend every summer in Europe and I rented out Auris many times. It drives nothing like iM, not to mention how much cheaper iM is on the inside. I actually wanted to buy iM when it first came out due to positive experience with Auris, but was pretty disappointed after test drive.

None of Scions were a hit which is why brand was eventually killed off. Like I've said it, Scion is what's left over after your take Toyota and strip all good parts.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> Not really. Scion was usually rated well below average in reliability. Mercury, for an example, was rated much higher


Whatever you say Pinnichio

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/consumer-reports-finds-scion-most-reliable-brand/


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Whatever you say Pinnichio
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/consumer-reports-finds-scion-most-reliable-brand/


Oh the famous "predicted reliability" ...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Syn said:


> None of Scions were a hit which is why brand was eventually killed off.


That's not correct.

The reason Toyota killed off that brand name is the same reason that GM killed off Saturn:

They were a fixed-price "no haggle" brand. Which is what some buyers used to want. Unfortunately, it doesn't work very well.

The reason it doesn't work is because the market for new cars is in a continuous state of flux. It's constantly changing.

Regular (NON-fixed price) dealerships are constantly making adjustments. Like factory rebates, special sales, that kind of stuff. If the only tool at the dealership is what the factory decided the list price is, that's pretty limiting.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

So it was easier/cheaper to kill the whole brand (which usually costs billions of dollars) than to change pricing strategy? Yeah ...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey mods, maybe you should change the title of the thread to Toyota vs. Scion. :whistling:


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Pontiac Montana would've made a great X and XL car. would be cool to Uber around in an old Checker Cab.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know why Uber customers always complain about my vehicle.
At least I own a vehicle, while a high percentage of them don't, goddamn picky pedestrians.
They sure are a picky and ungrateful bunch,
I think it's mainly because of the lack of an effective climate control system, however it could also be because my sound system isn't that great either.

But I don't have a problem with vomiters I just take the garden hose and hose it off.



kevink said:


> The SLs were great cars. Simple, honest, and reliable. A dream to do DIY mechanical work on as well. I could do a tune up on my SL2 (plugs, wires, air filter) in under 15 minutes.
> 
> Keep 'em topped off with oil, and they'll go forever.


Oh my god, I'm trying to forget those cars ever existed.
They were definitely easy to work on, my mechanics loved them for other reasons though..
Every time one came in with the infamous milkshake in the coolant bottle, they would do an excited happy dance..
Sadly they have all mostly died by now, oh well we still have VW's.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Syn said:


> So it was easier/cheaper to kill the whole brand (which usually costs billions of dollars) than to change pricing strategy? Yeah ...


Yes, actually. There were one or two models that were rebranded, too.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ford Flex...Limited Model (with the rear refrigerator\freezer), a 2011, Lincoln Town Car/Mercury Grand Marquis


----------



## Globetrot (Mar 1, 2020)

HUMMER for me, it brings back the memories.


----------



## Pickov Andropov (Sep 26, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Pontiac Montana would've made a great X and XL car. would be cool to Uber around in an old Checker Cab.
> 
> View attachment 420792


I was wondering when someone would mention the Checker. .Had jump seats in back for extra pax and a massive trunk for luggage


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Checker Aerobus would be better for pools.

https://images.app.goo.gl/eL5mtqSfp23QiLhg7


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

My brother still owns his Checker Marathon with the Chevy 350


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I would drive a Maybach because good tips as its luxury althrough it would no longer be allowed on the Uber platform in LA as its too old


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Oh darn... so I can't nominate a 1958 DKW Monza, an odd looking car that for unknown reasons has bewitched me?
> 
> View attachment 412450
> 
> ...


Actually, the 1958 Continental Mark III has its radiator in that position. But instead of that little pissy motor, you had a 430ci with 375 hp.



Cold Fusion said:


> 1967 Lincoln Connie 4 door Convertible
> The Ultimate Tanning Machine
> Uber Premium Category


Now THAT'SA REAL CAR!!!


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Nothing but Driving Excitement for me ;-) I've owned 7 Pontiacs, powertrains are bulletproof (save for the LS1 motors, they were notorious for blown head gaskets and I blew a piston ring at 71k miles requiring a full top-end rebuild), of course all the secondary components crapped out but luckily they were cheap as hell to fix. Still lots of great deals on CL for Uber-eligible Ponchos, the Grand Prixs in particular with the 3800 series V6s could run forever with proper maintenance. I've owned:

'02 Trans Am WS6 T-Top
'08 G8 GT (absolute BEAST of a car but averaged around 8mpg)
'01 Trans Am WS6 Convertible 
'09 G5
'07 Torrent AWD (my 1st Uber car!)
'01 Montana Minivan (which the next owner abandoned on I-680 in Benicia, CA)
'06 G6



June132017 said:


> 2005 Pontiac GTO looked sweet. Probably was a money pit though.


The '05s and '06s were great cars (save for the awful gas mileage, automatic-equipped cars were subject to a $1k gas guzzler tax when new). The '04 model was equipped with the same 5.7L LS1 V8 as the '02 Trans Am with a few tweaks to bump the horsepower from 325 to 375 but still suffered from the same issues with flimsy head gaskets and poor engine build quality as the Firebirds. The '05 cars were equipped with a 6.0L LS2 V8 with 400hp which fixed most of the issues with the LS1 motors.

There are still quite a few low mileage examples of '05 and '06 GTOs here in California. In 2006 I almost pulled the trigger on one at Ellis Brooks Pontiac in San Francisco, could have had it for $22k brand new. Passed on it because the wife wanted the red leather interior, the one on the showroom floor had black interior. Biggest regret of my automotive life! :-(


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Thought Daewoo had some ok lines...I wonder where the unsold inventories went. Maybe Ford bought it and slapped their own logo onto them?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned the Geo Prizm? Basically a Toyota Corolla with Toyota reliability marketed by GM. Made until 2002. Find one with 100K on it and a good price.... grab it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ubering4Beer said:


> save for the LS1 motors, they were notorious for blown head gaskets and I blew a piston ring at 71k miles requiring a full top-end rebuild


Now that's funny. I've driven probably hundreds of thousands of miles with vehicles equipped with LS1 (several Z28s and TransAms) or LS1 based engines (GM full-size SUVs) over the past 20 years and have yet to have even one exhibit any kinds of symptoms related to head gasket failure. Or any other mechanical failure, really. Even with a lot of miles on them. My truck currently has 255K miles and it's showing no signs of slowing down anytime soon.

Yeah, like any GM V8, they leak oil, mostly from oil pan gasket and rear main seal, but other than that, those things are pretty damn stout. It's no wonder the LS1 was the engine of choice many a speed shop from the late-90s until well into the 00s to coax a lot of horsepower from. Until it was dethroned only by the next generation of GM V8s.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Nothing but Driving Excitement for me ;-) I've owned 7 Pontiacs, powertrains are bulletproof (save for the LS1 motors, they were notorious for blown head gaskets and I blew a piston ring at 71k miles requiring a full top-end rebuild), of course all the secondary components crapped out but luckily they were cheap as hell to fix. Still lots of great deals on CL for Uber-eligible Ponchos, the Grand Prixs in particular with the 3800 series V6s could run forever with proper maintenance. I've owned:
> 
> '02 Trans Am WS6 T-Top
> '08 G8 GT (absolute BEAST of a car but averaged around 8mpg)
> ...


I know someone with a black exterior and red interior 05 GTO in LA not sure if its for sale or not but i can ask if you or your wife is interested in a black with red interior


----------

